# Goodbye Cindy



## AstroBudgie (Aug 28, 2013)

We lost our cat Cindy last night after 16 years of friendship. 

When he started losing weight and we knew something was wrong so we took him to the vet. There was a tumor but there was nothing that could be done. The vet said he was comfortable and still fairly active so we got to take him home and kept bring him back for regular check ups, when the time came we weren't going to let him suffer.

Unfortunately yesterday he took a turn for the worst and was put to sleep. 

We placed a candle for him next to the waterfall in the garden he loved to lay next to in the summer. 

He was a tough cat, four years ago he lost a leg due to some horrible person shooting him with a .22 rifle! He recovered even though the vet didn't think he would make it through the night, and still lived an active life. 

And to top it all off, Cindy was a boy, the RSPCA mixed up his sexing when he was a kitten when we got him, was an interesting trip to the vet.

He will be sorely missed.

Goodbye my friend x


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Rip cindy. Sounds like he was a tough cookie


----------

